# The zone 3 opener thread



## BAY CREEPER (Jan 11, 2009)

Camped out since 7 yesterday too. Well worth it again. Shot 26 a mix of ringers redheads teal pintail and wigeon. Got checked by the co on the way in. all good on ducks, guns and licenses and on to the next guy


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BAY CREEPER (Jan 11, 2009)

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl (Jan 10, 2012)

Nuff Daddy said:


> I think we had 6 or 7 dozen puddlers and 6 geese and a mojo. Had a lot, I mean A LOT, of shooting around us, and that kept the birds high. Thats why I was thinking it might have helped to be a few hundred yards from shore to get away from all the shooting. Might give that a shot tomorrow. What part of the bay were you on? We were over by Linwood.


Eastside, between consumers and qsee.....

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Nice BAYCREEPER. Saw that widgeon in the first pic and was hoping for a closer view. He is a stud for an early bird

Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow have we ever moved into a new age! Not only did some of you guys camp out all night (haven't done that since I was young and stupid in my 20's), but you are posting up here constantly by the minute of your "campout" experience at 1am, 2am, 3am...:yikes: As if someone else is sitting on here at 2 or 3 in the morning on pins and needles waiting for your next post? :coco: A new day indeed. 

Me? I slept in my own bed, headed out at a leisurely 7:30 to a private farm in Montcalm County with the landowner, set up on a farm pond, and saw more woodies than I've seen in years. Pretty easily shot our 3, then waited for other ducks. Only saw a handful of others, and a couple trash chickens too. I did have a tom turkey walk by within 20 yds too...no fall permit though. But all in all, a nice, enjoyable, leisurely morning. Then college football in the pm. Yep, my kind of opener.


----------



## spoonfed (Jan 8, 2011)

just ducky said:


> Wow have we ever moved into a new age! Not only did some of you guys camp out all night (haven't done that since I was young and stupid in my 20's), but you are posting up here constantly by the minute of your "campout" experience at 1am, 2am, 3am...:yikes: As if someone else is sitting on here at 2 or 3 in the morning on pins and needles waiting for your next post? :coco: A new day indeed.
> 
> Me? I slept in my own bed, headed out at a leisurely 7:30 to a private farm in Montcalm County with the landowner, set up on a farm pond, and saw more woodies than I've seen in years. Pretty easily shot our 3, then waited for other ducks. Only saw a handful of others, and a couple trash chickens too. I did have a tom turkey walk by within 20 yds too...no fall permit though. But all in all, a nice, enjoyable, leisurely morning. Then college football in the pm. Yep, my kind of opener.


Well if you mean me and nuff..sorry we had communication on a public board. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

Open water near Bay Port - we only had one group of bluebills come in and we dropped four - that was our only action of the day as we quit at noon.


----------



## BAY CREEPER (Jan 11, 2009)

lastflighttaxidermy said:


> Nice BAYCREEPER. Saw that widgeon in the first pic and was hoping for a closer view. He is a stud for an early bird
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I wished so bad he was the one... first shot of the morning I was like IM KILLING THAT DUCK!! lol too bad its early he was just becoming a stud! favorite duck one of these days ill get one to the taxi!


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

spoonfed said:


> Well if you mean me and nuff..sorry we had communication on a public board.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


no need to apologize. Just pointing out the differences in the generations, and how some are tied to the new technology. And there are some real differences...right SBE II? :evilsmile


----------



## spoonfed (Jan 8, 2011)

just ducky said:


> no need to apologize. Just pointing out the differences in the generations, and how some are tied to the new technology. And there are some real differences...right SBE II? :evilsmile


Wasn't really apologizing. And fyi we are the same generation. I had my son out there in a bit of a jam and nuff was nice enough to tell what was going on.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jeffrey Hamlin (Jan 5, 2008)

Very nice BayKeeper!


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

Did ok on the opener. 8 geese and 17 ducks. Not a lot of ducks where we hunted but had a great time.



"StinkFinger"


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

Waz_51 said:


> Like I mentioned earlier in the thread, my dad's buddy uses a boat blind decked out in cedar...he used to run a pontoon blind and run the airboat out to it but he left the toon out too late one year and the ice punctured the tubes...so now, he runs a really wide 18' flat bottom with a bow flare...they go out a couple miles and pound the ducks pretty much on every trip, regardless of weather...the trick is having your blind decked out with green, preferably cedar...if you do that, don't be afraid to get out in the open water...they've proved over and over again that it works!


Do they put out a big spread? This is my first season with a boat blind, and I'm still trying to figure out how to hunt with it.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

spoonfed said:


> Wasn't really apologizing. And fyi we are the same generation. I had my son out there in a bit of a jam and nuff was nice enough to tell what was going on.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I know you weren't...just kidding around. I have a buddy who carries his smart phone out into the marsh and he's constantly checking emails, or checking the damn score of the Lions game :yikes: Sure I have a phone with me for safety reasons, but it's sad to me that we've come to the point of "chatting" out in the marsh like this. But to each his own...I'm probably on my "island" again in my thinking, which I often am :evilsmile


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

just ducky said:


> no need to apologize. Just pointing out the differences in the generations, and how some are tied to the new technology. And there are some real differences...right SBE II? :evilsmile


We don't all have the luxuries of having private land available. And because I checked in on here a few times through the night while I'm sitting in a little Jon boat waiting for light I'm "tied to technology"?? You need to get over yourself.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Nuff Daddy said:


> ....You need to get over yourself.


 This isn't about me, or even you. It's about the overuse of techology. Cell phones are a great tool, which can be overused/abused in today's society. Just finding the changing times hard to accept some times. No offense intended on anyone...but why is it now necessary to chat with people on the internet when you're sitting in a boat or a duck blind? When did that become part of the hunting experience? Part of the reason I hunt is solitude. But like I said, to each his own. No hate from this end.


----------



## Jim58 (Jan 16, 2010)

Nuff Daddy said:


> We don't all have the luxuries of having private land available. And because I checked in on here a few times through the night while I'm sitting in a little Jon boat waiting for light I'm "tied to technology"?? You need to get over yourself.


I've been duck hunting for around 40 years and I have never even consider sleeping in the marsh or sending late night updates but I have to admit I have been getting a kick out of reading them and look forward to the thoughts of those crazy enough to be out there.
Keep them coming.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Jim58 said:


> I've been duck hunting for around 40 years and I have never even consider sleeping in the marsh or sending late night updates but I have to admit I have been getting a kick out of reading them and look forward to the thoughts of those crazy enough to be out there.
> Keep them coming.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I slept out overnight a few times in my late 20's/early 30's to try to secure a spot for the opener. More often than not, someone would move in tight to us just about opening time, which frustrated us even more having spent all night in the marsh. But I've got nothing against being out there if you think it works for you.


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

Birds worked a lot better today. Shot all the birds in the pocket at 20 yards. Beats the hell outa watching birds flying a mile high all day yesterday and not giving a look at anything. Ended the morning with a nice little mixed bag.


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl (Jan 10, 2012)

Hunted the marsh today, lots and lots of birds in the area. Had a ton fly by before shooting time. Ended up with 7, mixed bag. Mostly teal. Lots of other shots though, just didn't connect. The 2 kids that walked out 5 min before shooting time (that we woke up from sleeping on the trail at 5am), standing in knee high weeds, out in the open, set up 50 yds to our left, with no gear (pretty much hunting our spread)....didnt help at all. Really fun morning otherwise. Headed to the bay in the morn.

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

